# ihn/ihm auf den Fuß treten



## Liam Lew's

Guten Tag,
ich bin soeben im Duden auf eine interessante grammatische Konstruktion gestoßen: 

treten

Beispiele:  er tritt *ihn* (auch ihm) auf den Fuß 

Ist das korrekt? Es klingt in meinen Ohren äußerst falsch. Warum nennt der Duden die Dativ-Variante nur als Alternative.
Heißt es etwa auch "_Er tritt sie (pl.) auf die Füße_?


----------



## Demiurg

Liam Lew's said:


> Ist das korrekt? Es klingt in meinen Ohren äußerst falsch. Warum nennt der Duden die Dativ-Variante nur als Alternative.
> Heißt es etwa auch "_Er tritt sie (pl.) auf die Füße_?



Ich denke "treten" ist ein Spezialfall, weil es leichte Bedeutungsunterschiede gibt (Perfektbildung mit _haben_ oder _sein_).

_Er hat *ihn* auf den Fuß getreten._
_Er ist *ihm* auf den Fuß getreten._


----------



## perpend

Demiurg said:


> Ich denke "treten" ist ein Spezialfall, weil es leichte Bedeutungsunterschiede gibt (Perfektbildung mit _haben_ oder _sein_).
> 
> _Er hat *ihn* auf den Fuß getreten._
> _Er ist *ihm* auf den Fuß getreten._



Wenn ich mal fragen darf (ich hoffe, dass es nicht off-topic ist), wo liegt der Bedeutungsunterscheid?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke "treten" ist ein Spezialfall, weil es leichte Bedeutungsunterschiede gibt (Perfektbildung mit _haben_ oder _sein_).
> 
> _Er hat *ihn* auf den Fuß getreten._
> _Er ist *ihm* auf den Fuß getreten._
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mal fragen darf (ich hoffe, dass es nicht off-topic ist), wo liegt der Bedeutungsunterscheid?
Click to expand...

Ersteres klingt "absichtlich", letzteres "unabsichtlich".


_Angeklagter, der Zeuge behauptet, Sie hätten ihn getreten/von Ihnen getreten worden zu sein.

Nachdem ich einer Dame auf den Fuß getreten war, entschuldigte ich mich.


_PS
_kick _vs. _step_


----------



## perpend

Do you mean figurative vs. literal? Ich blicke immer noch nicht durch (den Unterschied).


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Do you mean figurative vs. literal? Ich blicke immer noch nicht durch (den Unterschied).


No, he said "absichtlich" (_on purpose_) and "unabsichtlich" (_by accident_).


----------



## perpend

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Angeklagter, der Zeuge behauptet, Sie hätten ihn getreten/von Ihnen getreten worden zu sein.
> 
> Nachdem ich einer Dame auf den Fuß getreten war, entschuldigte ich mich.
> 
> 
> _PS
> _kick _vs. _step_



I get the gist, bernd (and I understand those words, , believe it or not), but I don't understand those examples (above), especially "kick" vs. "step".


----------



## Liam Lew's

Danke für die Antworten. Es leuchtet mir mittlerweile ein:

Ich trete dich [auf den Fuß]. - klingt immer noch ein bisschen komisch, ist aber korrekt
Ich trete dir auf den Fuß.


----------



## perpend

I kick your foot.
I step on your foot.

???


----------



## Liam Lew's

perpend said:


> I kick* on *your foot.
> I step on your foot.
> 
> ???


Yes, with a minor change.


----------



## perpend

"I kick on your foot" geht nicht auf AmE.


----------



## Liam Lew's

perpend said:


> "I kick on your foot" geht nicht auf AmE.


Ich weiß. Es klingt für mich auch im Deutschen komisch. Then let's say:

Step on your foot. 
Step deliberately/purposely on your foot.


----------



## perpend

Ahhh ... mir leuchtet so manches jetzt ein.

We would say it the same in AmE.

I stepped on your foot. (Intentionally)
I stepped on your foot. (Accidentally)

It doesn't matter whether it's deliberate or not. So, there's no difference. You could add words to emphasize.

But, I think I have found a solution.

I stomped on your foot. (Intentionally)
I stepped on your foot. (Accidentally)

Either way, thanks for letting me add English to your thread, Liam! I see the difference ... finally!


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> I get the gist, bernd (and I understand those words, , believe it or not), but I don't understand those examples (above), especially "kick" vs. "step".


The first example is about _kicking someone_ (it the bum or elsewhere) on purpose, the other is about _stepping on someone’s foot_ by accident. Both use the verb _treten_, in the first example with the _direktes Objekt der Person_ and in the second with the_ indirektes Objekt der Person_. SR's point is that when you use _auf den Fuß treten_ with the _direktes Objekt der Person_ it is structurally similar to the first sentence where_ treten_ means _kick_ and invokes corresponding connotations.


----------



## bearded

@ perpend
The fact is that, if you eliminate the foot, 'ich habe ihn getreten' simply means 'I have kicked him'. It is may be out of the double meaning of 'treten' in German, that the problem arises.


----------



## perpend

The OP uses *ihn/ihm* "_auf den Fuss_", though. I thought that was the topic. In other words, I thought it was the combination that we were discussing.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> The OP uses *ihn/ihm* "_auf den Fuss_", though. I thought that was the topic. In other words, I thought it was the combination that we were discussing.


We do and I explained why the nexus with uses of _treten _in the sense of _kick _is nevertheless relevant:





berndf said:


> SR's point is that when you use _auf den Fuß treten_ with the _direktes Objekt der Person_ it is structurally similar to the first sentence where_ treten_ means _kick_ and invokes corresponding connotations.


----------



## perpend

Liam Lew's said:


> Beispiele:  er tritt *ihn* (auch ihm) auf den Fuß



But then we are back to *#10*:

I kick on your foot. 
I step on your foot. 

EDIT: You could say "I kick your foot", but I suggested that in *#9*, and Liam corrected it to "I kick on your foot" in *#10*.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> But then we are back to *#10*:
> 
> I kick on your foot.
> I step on your foot.
> 
> EDIT: You could say "I kick your foot", but I suggested that in *#9*, and Liam corrected it to "I kick on your foot" in *#10*.


Liam describes how the logic works in German as _treten _can mean both _kick_ and _step_. In English the nexus is blocked as *_I kick him on your foot _is ungrammatical but in German the corresponding sentence _Ich trete ihn auf den Fuß_ isn't.


----------



## perpend

Danke, bernd. Ich könnte mir selber in den Arsch treten, dass ich das nicht kapierte.

Wie schriebest (?) du "Ich trete ihm auf den Fuss" auf Englisch, wenn ich fragen darf? Reine Neugier!

Danke nochmals.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Wie schriebest (?) du "Ich trete ihm auf den Fuss" auf Englisch, wenn ich fragen darf? Reine Neugier!


_Ich trete ih*m* auf den Fuss _is_ I step on his foot._ This is the usual correspondence: German uses the object with the definite article and the dative of the beneficiary to indicate whose foot it is while English uses the possessive determiner to indicate that (cf._ ich wasche mir die Hände_ vs. _I wash my hands_)._

Ich trete ih*n* auf den Fuss_ cannot be represented for the reasons I explained; hence the semantic difference cannot be captured.
(Yes, schriebest is correct, though würdest schreiben fits a tad better.)


----------



## perpend

berndf said:


> _
> Ich trete ih*n* auf den Fuss_ cannot be represented for the reasons I explained; hence the semantic difference cannot be captured.



Merci dir. Wo es ein Wille gibt ... . There must be a way to say it in English, otherwise, we can't perform this action. 

I kicked his foot.
I kicked him on the foot.
I kicked him in the foot.

None of those work?

EDIT: I think I see what Liam was trying to say earlier. "I kicked you on/in the foot" could work, but it was in the second person.


----------



## Frieder

I think your two translations in #13 were perfect:

"Ich trete ihm auf den Fuß" - I step on his foot
"Ich trete ihn auf den Fuß" - I stomp on his foot.


----------



## perpend

Thanks, Frieder. I was trying to get to the heart of the matter, at that point, but then I thought I missed the point (after reading the ensuing comments).


----------



## Lumoa

Ich bin zwar nicht Bernd, aber ich würde sagen "I step on his foot."


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Lumoa said:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Bernd, aber ich würde sagen "I step on his foot."


For transitive _treten_? Why?


----------

